# Lilah and Baloo my Kinkajous



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Took this photo of Lilah and Baloo just now :flrt:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

very sweet, are they aggressive?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

You know my views on these gourjoussssssssss babies!! aha, i love them, i love feeding them munchies, i love everything about them! haha


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

crazysnakedude said:


> very sweet, are they aggressive?


No not at all they are really sweet and gentle:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> No not at all they are really sweet and gentle:2thumb:


and even shake hands!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> You know my views on these gourjoussssssssss babies!! aha, i love them, i love feeding them munchies, i love everything about them! haha


Yeah, have to check your pockets before you leave:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Yeah, have to check your pockets before you leave:lol2:


Haha, if they would fit they would be in!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG!!! *faints* They are lush!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> OMG!!! *faints* They are lush!!


Totally, they are in the living room at the mo scoffing fruit!:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oh my will you adopt me?:lol2: so many gorgeous Animals :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> oh my will you adopt me?:lol2: so many gorgeous Animals :flrt:


Join the que!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> oh my will you adopt me?:lol2: so many gorgeous Animals :flrt:


Hehehe you will have to fight off Farmercoope!!!
:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Hehehe you will have to fight off Farmercoope!!!
> :lol2:


 
Yes, yes she will! LOL, I would love it, it would be lethal combination!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Me too... *begs*


----------



## tishba (Nov 5, 2008)

very cute


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

They are fantastic! Love the setup you have there 

They look really relaxed and healthy


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> They are fantastic! Love the setup you have there
> 
> They look really relaxed and healthy




They seem to like the set up, photo only shows a small part of it though. They really love the firemens hoses that are strung up.:flrt: and they go into the outdoor part every night looking for more nosh!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

excellent they look lovely, thanks for posting the pic!:no1:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Id love some of these one day, i usually prefer scaley things, but kinkajews are awesome


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

More pictures now!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

africa said:


> No not at all they are really sweet and gentle:2thumb:


ive just heard they can be abit nasty, we were going to get a pair but my boss got talked out of it because of this.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hmm, I think I need to visit you wearing my coat with huge pockets and my enormous handbag, not for any particular reason you understand:whistling2:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

arrr, they are lurrrvly. Glad the firemans hose works!!:2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

crazysnakedude said:


> ive just heard they can be abit nasty, we were going to get a pair but my boss got talked out of it because of this.



I don't know of any that are nasty and I know quite a few:flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know any nasty ones either. I have heard of 1 male that was like a gremlin though. In the day he was fine, but at night he was a different Kinkajou!:lol2:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

Matt Lusty said:


> I don't know any nasty ones either. I have heard of 1 male that was like a gremlin though. In the day he was fine, but at night he was a different Kinkajou!:lol2:


lol we have a civet like that


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

love the kinkajous! gorgeous!!:2thumb:

Could you put some pics up of their enclosure. I'm looking at getting a couple myself and wondered if I could pinch some ideas!! LOL


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't believe I didn't know the names of such gorgeous creatures! I've seen pictures of them before though methinks.

Yours really are lovely! ^_^


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

There have been reports of aggrssive Kinks, as with any species there can be exceptions and although everyone i've met has been placid as Zoo down south stopped its keepers going in with its Kinks after a member of staff was attacked and injured. Mine are softies too though!!!!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL, i cant picture an aggrssive kink lol. 

Nice looking ones you got there any more photos of the enclosure.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> LOL, i cant picture an aggrssive kink lol.
> 
> Nice looking ones you got there any more photos of the enclosure.


Heres a description!



The enclosure is part indoor part outdoor,the indoor part is 10'long,9' high,4.4'wide with insulation and facility for heating in winter.3 double glazed windows on front face,double glazed skylight,window through to house so they can come in for supervised play time in the lounge,door with catflap to outdoor enclosure-dog kennel on high shelf to sleep in,ladders,branches and firemens hoses to climb on and a large wicker basket.. There is a garden riddle suspended on chains.Outdoors there is another enclosure 6' long, 7'high,4' wide with tannelised wood and 1'' steel welded mesh which is galvanised.This area has branches and hoses and a large log with holes drilled in it in which we put honey,mashed up fruit and marshmallows(for a treat). There are other little logs attached to the sides in which we pop food for them to look for, there is another basket as well.the outdoor enclosure enclosure is covered with corrugated polypropylene on the roof only.

We use Aubiose stable litter on the floor of the indoor enclosure and wood chippings ouside.

Would nip out and take photos but it's chucking it down at the moment.
I have costings for all of this and a list of the materials used.:2thumb:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

africa said:


> I don't know of any that are nasty and I know quite a few:flrt:


 
There are no major uk zoos holding kinkajous due to their aggresive, unpredictable nature, apparently! I have several accounts from experienced zoo keepers and vets that have been attacked and *severely injured* and much as everyone thinks they are tame and cuddly i would ALWAYS keep your wits about you around them just in case!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

sarahatpetwise said:


> love the kinkajous! gorgeous!!:2thumb:
> 
> Could you put some pics up of their enclosure. I'm looking at getting a couple myself and wondered if I could pinch some ideas!! LOL


 
I have serious concerns over the sudden popularity of these animals. and yes, i know i am probably largely responsible for that as Kito has been pictured, filmed etc and seen nationwide.
HOWEVER, kito is hand-reared with constant attention when he wants it and I have many years experience in analytical animal behaviour including primates.

I am currently compiling information from across europe, usa, central and south america regarding these animals and their suitabiliy as "pets" and whilst i think anyone should be allowed to keep what they want if they do the background work FIRST and make sure they are able and willing to provide everything the animal needs, i feel the majority of potential kinkajou owners want them because they are "cute" and "cuddly" and "something different" and that is no reason to buy one. 

my major concern is that they are going to become the next* in pet* and before you know it there are rescues popping up across the country. its already happening with skunks!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

scotshop said:


> There are no major uk zoos holding kinkajous due to their aggresive, unpredictable nature, apparently! I have several accounts from experienced zoo keepers and vets that have been attacked and *severely injured* and much as everyone thinks they are tame and cuddly i would ALWAYS keep your wits about you around them just in case!



I always do with all of my animals


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

scotshop said:


> I have serious concerns over the sudden popularity of these animals. and yes, i know i am probably largely responsible for that as Kito has been pictured, filmed etc and seen nationwide.
> HOWEVER, kito is hand-reared with constant attention when he wants it and I have many years experience in analytical animal behaviour including primates.
> 
> I am currently compiling information from across europe, usa, central and south america regarding these animals and their suitabiliy as "pets" and whilst i think anyone should be allowed to keep what they want if they do the background work FIRST and make sure they are able and willing to provide everything the animal needs, i feel the majority of potential kinkajou owners want them because they are "cute" and "cuddly" and "something different" and that is no reason to buy one.
> ...


Make your point by all means but it is judgmental to use a quote from a member that you do not know. Sarahatpetwise has vast experience of and interest in a wide range of animals.


----------



## Rainbowpet (May 20, 2009)

Braptingz!!!! HEY GUYS!!!! They are cuddly and pretty and cute and cool and gorgeous pets!!!


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Next time Joe comes up save a space in the car for meeeeeeeee!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Next time Joe comes up save a space in the car for meeeeeeeee!!


no probs, you are welcome to come up:2thumb: Oreo won't fit in your top now tho!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Rainbowpet said:


> Braptingz!!!! HEY GUYS!!!! They are cuddly and pretty and cute and cool and gorgeous pets!!!


Yup ours certainly are, not one indication of aggression:flrt:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

africa said:


> no probs, you are welcome to come up:2thumb: Oreo won't fit in your top now tho!!


Awwww no! Such a shame. I enjoyed my raccoony cuddles. :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Awwww no! Such a shame. I enjoyed my raccoony cuddles. :flrt:


Hes still so cuddly, just wont fit in your bra!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

africa said:


> Make your point by all means but it is judgmental to use a quote from a member that you do not know. Sarahatpetwise has vast experience of and interest in a wide range of animals.


 wasn't a personal attack on u or other member at all. as i said i just have concerns over sudden popularity. no offence meant to either of u.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

scotshop said:


> wasn't a personal attack on u or other member at all. as i said i just have concerns over sudden popularity. no offence meant to either of u.


No worries, I just happen to know that Sarah is a responsible keeper:2thumb:
How are your two? Lilah and Baloo have done so well, they are far tamer than I expected as they are both around 12 months old. Also I'm continually amazed at how well they get on with the other animals!


----------



## Zoekins (Jul 17, 2008)

absolutely beautiful animals, i am so envious that you are able to keep and care for such amazing creatures..


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoekins said:


> absolutely beautiful animals, i am so envious that you are able to keep and care for such amazing creatures..


We did loads of research before getting them they are really lovely aren't they:flrt:


----------



## Zoekins (Jul 17, 2008)

africa said:


> We did loads of research before getting them they are really lovely aren't they:flrt:


They certainly are :flrt: I can see you have certainly done your research as all your animals look happy and healthy, they are clearly well cared for 
Unfortunately i wouldnt have the time or the space to accomodate any animals like these even if i did do all the right things and did all the research, so its nice to look at other peoples beautiful pictures! I have had an obsession with unusual creatures (in fact, all types of creatures!) from an early age, i hope to become a zookeeper, so hopefully my qualifications and study will take me in that direction and i can work with creatures such as this for a career!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

africa said:


> No worries, I just happen to know that Sarah is a responsible keeper:2thumb:
> How are your two? Lilah and Baloo have done so well, they are far tamer than I expected as they are both around 12 months old. Also I'm continually amazed at how well they get on with the other animals!



mine are fine. just got a new rambo land built for them so happy chappys but Kito still prefers to be with me. all the time. everywhere. still doesn't know he's a kinkajou and would much rather have a skunk to play with than a female. :lol2:

Khaya is getting much more settled and friendly and such a nosey little madam too.

xxx


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Bless ! 

:flrt:


----------

